# Incredimail MyStart Problem



## blinmexico (Oct 24, 2007)

How can I delete MyStart by Incredimail. I have uninstalled application Incredimail but need to delete something called MyStart by incredimail. It keeps popping up on my screen. I am trying to delete/eliminate all traces of Incredimail on my computer


----------



## Little Red Hen (Jan 1, 1970)

I am trying to uninstall MyStart - this is my first visit,but I seem to be going round in circles.

I searched, and clicked onto the problem, but ended up here.

What next?


----------



## sahedberg (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the same problem as blinmexico - how do I get rid of MyStart by IncrediMail?


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/637727-incredimail-driving-me-nuts.html

this post in the site, might help you

joan


----------



## Raj5699 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi, 
I've had this problem, and what I did was a search in my c drive for mystart. Make sure you check to search hidden files as well. Then highlight everything and delete it. be sure to empty your recyling bin. If you wish to delete all traces of incredimail, you can uninstall it and then do the same.

Works every time...
Raj


----------



## sahedberg (Jul 12, 2008)

I followed advice from Teck support to go into controls, delete My Start, and change my "home page" back. It worked for me - hope it helps someone. Thanks Guys!!!!!


----------



## shlomi (Aug 29, 2008)

The correct way to get Incredimail Mystart out of Firefox is: 
1. At Firefox address bar, enter about:config and press ENTER. 
2. At Filter: field, type keyword.url 
3. You should see a Preference name of keyword.URL in the list. Double click it, a Enter String Value input box will appear. 
4. Replace the string with: 
http://www.google.com.my/search?q= 
Click OK button 
For Internet Explorer, you just install Google Toolbar again, and Mystart goes away.


----------



## proctormax (Sep 8, 2008)

How do I uninstall MyStart (it pops up regardless of what I click)


----------



## proctormax (Sep 8, 2008)

How do I uninstall MyStart?


----------

